# Dayan 5 - ZhanChi



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2011)

Original thread here by Daqing Bao, the designer of Dayan.


> *Happy Valentine Day! *
> 
> We will put out 2 new designs of 3x3 soon.
> Dayan 4 - Lun Hui (Chinese: 轮回, Transmigration or Metempsychosis)
> ...









Eagle





Cat





Human Body





Back





Update:


> size: 57mm
> exterior rounding: R2 (Same as the Lingyun, not sharp like the Guhong)
> (R2 means a rounding of the edge with a circle of 2mm radius)
> Weight: same as Guhong. Might be a little lighter
> ...



Update:
my video review


----------



## onionhoney (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool. 


Spoiler



rr is cool, i mean.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> Cool.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
lol XD Happy V-Day


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

i think it is a good cube（i bought guhong and lingyun yesterday）((
.................................


----------



## Diniz (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info R_517! Any information on Dayan 4 - Lun Hui?


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

are you also chinese？ 魔方春节赛


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

yes ！ that is lunhui。


----------



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Thanks for the info R_517! Any information on Dayan 4 - Lun Hui?


 No at the moment



chinese cuber said:


> are you also chinese？ 魔方春节赛


 yes but i'm not in China


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

yes but i'm not in China[/QUOTE]


and where are you？


----------



## feifucong (Feb 14, 2011)

so fast...发的真快。。。


----------



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2011)

chinese cuber said:


> and where are you


Dublin. Please check the "location" label on the left hand side
obv you don't look through mf8 often lol


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

feifucong said:


> so fast...发的真快。。。


 
hello. what is your id in MF8?


----------



## theace (Feb 14, 2011)

The MF8 link gives me an HTTP 404. Anyway, I'm eager to try this out. I'm waiting for the Alpha CC too!


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

theace said:


> The MF8 link gives me an HTTP 404. Anyway, I'm eager to try this out. I'm waiting for the Alpha CC too!


 

cc is not a good cube now.(even so bad)..chunchun is making it better.
sometimes mf8 give me http 404.too


----------



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2011)

Update:


> size: 57mm
> 外观倒角：R2(与棱云一样的，不像孤鸿那样刺手）<---Have no idea how to translate this
> Weight: same as Guhong. Might be a little lighter
> Design point: Edge piece "spreads the wings" to make it locked inside the corner pieces hence anti-pop
> ...


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 14, 2011)

hmm..looks similar to the lingyun besides the chess-piece looking corners. Wonder what's the logic behind that


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 14, 2011)

wow that sound good..
but i like 5.6cm.....(my hands are small)


----------



## Godmil (Feb 14, 2011)

"do not recommend to lubricate it"
??


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks like DaYan might have another patent infringement issue with V-Cubes....look at those edges. Looks interesting though, i too am curious as to why they added some "meat" to those corner stems.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 14, 2011)

I doubt Verdes will ever kick up a fuss again.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2011)

The edge piece looks to me as it has taken inspiration from the V-cube 3 patent, you can see the wing design....

I hope Verdes doesn't rage again.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 14, 2011)

must...get....


----------



## Hexi (Feb 14, 2011)

Cant wait!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 14, 2011)

..


> size: 57mm
> 外观倒角：R2(与棱云一样的，不像孤鸿那样刺手）<---Have no idea how to translate this
> exterior rounding: R2 (Same as the Lingyun, not sharp like the Guhong)
> 
> ...


----------



## r_517 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thx Daniel


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 14, 2011)

looks interesting i am looking forward to these two and the Alpha CC


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Feb 14, 2011)

oh god, I have to buy so many cubes now  need rewiews!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 14, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> The edge piece looks to me as it has taken inspiration from the V-cube 3 patent, you can see the wing design....
> 
> I hope Verdes doesn't rage again.


 
Yeah, it does seem like it.

To me, I think it's more like convergent evolution.


----------



## CubicNL (Feb 14, 2011)

This looks so sweet, can't wait for them to come out


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 15, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Looks like DaYan might have another patent infringement issue with V-Cubes....look at those edges. Looks interesting though, i too am curious as to why they added some "meat" to those corner stems.


 
Don't start this again, please.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 15, 2011)

I was just making a valid point.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 15, 2011)

So with the wings now instead of just popping an edge out, the edge pulls the corners out with it too. Brilliant.

Unless that is what the weird shaped corners are for... To try to make them harder to pop out with the edges. HRM.


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2011)

what the plastic material for this cube


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 15, 2011)

Interesting design. 
I'm actually curious as to what Donovan(Lubix) can do with this.


----------



## penfold1992 (Feb 15, 2011)

Whyusosrs? said:


> So with the wings now instead of just popping an edge out, the edge pulls the corners out with it too. Brilliant.
> 
> Unless that is what the weird shaped corners are for... To try to make them harder to pop out with the edges. HRM.


 
this is what i can see happening too... it increases stability but looks like it will cause lockups and when it pops will take a corner with it too...
the edges look improved thought... i guess?


----------



## Bapao (Feb 15, 2011)

Squeal!! New cubes!!


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes... going to china in june. Imma get these cubes!!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Feb 15, 2011)

I hate when we get a few pictures, but no other info at all.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't see anywhere a shape that would seem to cause lockups...how did you jump to that conclusion??


And responding to guesses about pops, I'd say that it shouldn't be like what you speculated. When you pop, it's usually already an edge+a (or perhaps two) corner. The edge-only pop-ups only happens under special circumstances (which I will not go furthur talking about here), and when it happens, the force supplied to dismantle the structure is very small. This means that if a wing structure is added to oppose the minor "popping force", it should eliminate these types of pops completely. However, the normal several-piece-pops can not be prevented with this design alone, it depends on careful engineering of the overall structure.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 16, 2011)

How would you pronounce this? Zhanchi or Zhonchee? Or am
I totally wrong?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Yes... going to china in june. Imma get these cubes!!!


Go get some meetups. there will always be loads of meetups in summer vacations.



cuberkid10 said:


> How would you pronounce this? Zhanchi or Zhonchee? Or am
> I totally wrong?


 Go to Google translate, put "展翅" into the dialog box and press "Listen". In Pinyin we have great difference in pronouncing "Ch"


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

zhan chih. the zh and ch are really strong. I would have recorded myself saying it, but I dont have a microphone.


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 16, 2011)

r_517 said:


> Go to Google translate, put "展翅" into the dialog box and press "Listen". In Pinyin we have great difference in pronouncing "Ch"


 
In case you haven't noticed, Google Translate doesn't pronounce Chinese properly.


----------



## chinese cuber (Feb 16, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Yes... going to china in june. Imma get these cubes!!!


 
welcome to china。


----------



## Dan456 (Feb 16, 2011)

So will Dayan ever come out with a 5x5x5?


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 16, 2011)

Dan456 said:


> So will Dayan ever come out with a 5x5x5?


 http://www.dayan-cube.com.cn/diy/mftp.htm

^
6 Axis prototype, 5th order.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 16, 2011)

souljahsu said:


> In case you haven't noticed, Google Translate doesn't pronounce Chinese properly.


 
Considering the 4-tones and different accents (which varies significantly between North and South), Google has a pretty accurate pronunciation


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> http://www.dayan-cube.com.cn/diy/mftp.htm
> 
> ^
> 6 Axis prototype, 5th order.


 
that's just a page showing his personal puzzle collection...:fp


----------



## blah (Feb 17, 2011)

Lun Hui: *Loon Hway/Lw[schwa]n Hway*. Take your pick.

Zhan Chi: *Jahn Tr-*. Like John, but Jahn ("John" in an American accent works as well)*. There's nothing close to "Chi" in the English language - it is _not_ "chee", the "i" is not any sound that exists in English. "Tr-" is my best attempt at transliterating this, try to say the word "try" really slow, like tr-eye, but drop the eye.

Please get these right this time since these cubes are still new (before bad pronunciation starts spreading uncontrollably).



*"Zh" is really not a "j" sound, it's more like a cross between "j" and "dr", so "drahn" works as well, but is probably awkward for English speakers to say.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 17, 2011)

chrre.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anybody know when these will be out? and their price at the time of release?


----------



## souljahsu (Feb 26, 2011)

Mike Crozack said:


> Does anybody know when these will be out? and their price at the time of release?


 
They will be out in 1~2 months.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 10, 2011)

my review


----------



## fiftyniner (May 25, 2011)

any latest update on release?


----------



## Linalai66 (May 25, 2011)

where is it sold? 
sozz i dont bother reading


----------



## Lochran (May 25, 2011)

the zhanchi i think will not be as good as the guhong because the lunhui was supposily no to pop but if did


----------



## timspurfan (May 25, 2011)

I'll make a review of a transparent one shortly and post it


----------



## Bapao (May 25, 2011)

Lochran said:


> the zhanchi i think will not be as good as the guhong because the lunhui was supposily no to pop but if did


 
The LunHui pops a lot less than the LingYun which it is supposedly the successor of...But yeah, every improvement is still better than nothing right?


----------



## Linalai66 (May 25, 2011)

Lochran said:


> the zhanchi i think will not be as good as the guhong because the lunhui was supposily no to pop but if did


 
yea i think thats true
i wish there is a unpopable cube


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 25, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> yea i think thats true
> i wish there is a unpopable cube


 
buy a storebought


----------



## asportking (May 25, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> yea i think thats true
> i wish there is a unpopable cube


 
What about this?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 25, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> where is it sold?
> sozz i dont bother reading


 
When the official version comes out, you can check my thread to find where it is being sold and the price.


----------



## izovire (Jun 14, 2011)

I can't wait for the zhanchi myself... 

I should get a full stock of them near the end of June. People can pre-order from my website if they would like to.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 14, 2011)

I hav the transparent one and it is soooo good. Better than guhong.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 14, 2011)

this cube is amazing i cant wait to get the real version my prototype review right here


----------



## BlackStahli (Jun 17, 2011)

Linalai66 said:


> yea i think thats true
> i wish there is a unpopable cube



The lunhui is unpoppable? well it is poppable if you screw up the tensions or take out the t-parts


----------



## mikorka (Apr 29, 2013)

helo! you do not know where you can get these colors?

http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/93/61/0166_3_big.jpg

thank you


----------



## Lid (Apr 29, 2013)

mikorka said:


> helo! you do not know where you can get these colors?
> 
> http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/93/61/0166_3_big.jpg
> 
> thank you


Looks like "original color"


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 29, 2013)

mikorka said:


> helo! you do not know where you can get these colors?
> 
> http://p1.vatera.hu/photos/93/61/0166_3_big.jpg
> 
> thank you



It's called the primary color:

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82&products_id=265


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

zcube has it too, http://zcube.cn/Dayan5_ZhanChi.html
the milky.


----------



## mikorka (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks!! 
These pages are shipped to Europe?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 29, 2013)

zcube does  Just throw it in the cart and you can calculate shipping to your country. Try and add coupon b00f8782

Dunno if it still works, but always good to try


----------



## mikorka (Apr 29, 2013)

thank you very much


----------

